# Auddict - Angel Strings Vol. 1 "First Look"



## Mike Fox (Sep 5, 2019)

Hey guys! Watch me stumble along in my first "First Look" for Angel Strings Vol. 1 by Auddict.



Thanks for watching!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 5, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Hey guys! Watch me stumble along in my first "First Look" for Angel Strings Vol. 1 by Auddict.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for watching!



Sally's Song.


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 5, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Sally's Song.


Haha! YES!!!


----------



## reverbmaster62 (Sep 10, 2019)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 25, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> I like the FX but I’m not sure I like the overall tone of the strings though. Seems like it may fit with CineStrings more than Spitfire or Berlin.


The tone is definitely somewhere between CSS and CS2. If you're not into the either one of those, than this probably wouldn't be your cup of tea, unless you just used it for the fx.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 25, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> I have both CSS and CS2 and like them both so maybe listening to your first look thru my iPhone is not ideal to hear the tone.


Or you just might hear something different than what I'm hearing, but i do think they have a pretty lush sound like CS2.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 25, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> It was definitely the iPhone as through good speakers I definitely hear that lusher CS2/CSS sound. How does Angel Strings deal with different tempos or if you want the patch to last longer or be shorter in duration for the aleatoric FX patches? Anything like Pandora? Does the GUI address this?


I honestly don't remember, lol! It's been a while since I've used the library, but i don't think there were any custom tempo tools like there is in Pandora. 

Dang, now you've got my curiosity peaked. I need to revisit this thing!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 25, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> I do like the tone and the FX patches. For the right price I could see adding Angel Strings for a specific usage. Good work, Mike 🤳


I think at that time it was on sale for only like $50. 

Auddict definitely has some cool stuff!


----------



## reutunes (May 27, 2020)

Hey folks... it's back on sale for 67% OFF


----------

